# Methode aus zweitem Package aufrufen



## iceT18 (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

Vielleicht kann mir wer von euch weiterhelfen.
Ich habe 2 packages in meinem Java Projekt integriert (muss so sein), wie kann ich jetzt von dem ersten Package eine Methode des zweiten Package aufrufen?

Sieht so aus:

- package p1
     +klasse help1
- package p2
    + klasse test1
    + klasse test2

ich will nun aus meiner klasse help1 eine methode der klasse test2 aufrufen.

Wie funktioniert das?

Danke
mfg
iceT


----------



## HoaX (9. Okt 2007)

wie hast dus denn probiert? wo kam welcher fehler?


----------



## iceT18 (9. Okt 2007)

hi,

war wie schon so oft ein fehler vom eclipse. funktioniert mit dem jbuilder.

einfach mit import p2.*

danke trotzdem

mfg
iceT


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Okt 2007)

iceT18 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> war wie schon so oft ein fehler vom eclipse



das glaub ich nicht, Tim  :lol:


----------

